# Smoked Boneless Leg of Lamb



## smokenharley (Mar 31, 2013)

After receiving Jeff's email concerning a Leg O' Lamb for Easter I decided to give it a shot. Mine was maybe a bit bigger than Jeff's; about 4.5#. I used his recipe sans peppers simply because my mother-in-law does not like anything with spice - I feel sorry for her but, it is what it is. I needed to begin about 6:00 A.M. since the forecasters were calling for rain late morning here in SE PA. I smoked it for a bit longer than what was suggested until the internal temp was 139 F. After slicing I found the interior to be still somewhat tough. Since it started raining the only option was the oven. Another hour at 250 F covered with a bit of chicken broth did the trick. It fell apart  as soon as I touched it. And that's the way I like it.

Jeff had a problem holding the cheese. I have a rather good solution or at least it worked for me. After I rolled the leg with the cheese and bacon I stiched the sides and then wrapped the leg with twine.

This is the first time I did Lamb and it was an excellent suggestion and recipe Jeff.

Before













IMG_1930.JPG



__ smokenharley
__ Mar 31, 2013






After













IMG_1932.JPG



__ smokenharley
__ Mar 31, 2013






Dinner













IMG_1935.JPG



__ smokenharley
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow, looks delicious!


----------



## smokenharley (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Pops. It looks like I could learn a lot from you..Is there anything you don't smoke?


----------

